# Pompano Migration



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Trying to lock down my understanding of their migration patterns. In the spring it seems clear. We get big scouts ahead of the schools then we get the undersized ones last. I think some of the undersized Pomps remain in the ICW through the summer and return to central and south Florida when the temperature breaks. I think the undersized Pomps tolerate and remain in higher temps. Though I don't think we've had many stay this summer because of the abnormally high temps in inshore waters.

During the fall I'm certain undersized Pomps lead the southern migration but I'm beginning to suspect that Scouts also precede the schools again. That's just based on what I've gotten the last two falls. It seems that when the water temps hit the mid 70's we begin to see sporadic Pomp catches of larger ones. Then as the water temp continues to fall we see the schools from about 74 degrees to 65 degrees water temps.

It seems to me American Beach is the place to be at least for the next week and maybe the next two weeks. Why wouldn't we see limit catches of Pomps through the entire migration at American Beach? I'm not sure we wouldn't. The coquina there, the donax there are abundant. A good place for Pomps to stop and feed. I also know that Little Talbot seems to be a place that holds feeding Pomps through the migration. I guess it's a theory I need to test.

I found a beach access on Amelia Island that is just north of the Crady bridge access (parking lot) that gives access to the southern part of the Island. I think it's a great spot to catch Pomps. Why? Migrating Pomps don't follow the lands contour. If for example they come in contact with a pier they swim around but will not immediately return to land. They swim south west until they come back in contact with land. Using the Jax pier as an example once they go around it, it may be 16th st before they come back in contact with land. That south access is far enough south before they have to head south east to hit Talbot, that a person fishing continuously should have ample opportunity to hit all the passing schools.

Just a theory. Any other ideas out there?


----------

